# Kliche issue, no sound



## allsmoke (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi guys. I'm having a problem since mounting the Kliche into the enclosure, so it has to be something with the wiring, but everything looks correct to my eye. When I tested the pedal on my protoboard, it worked fine (and sounded great).
When I mounted it into the enclosure, I'm getting the LED working, but no sound, either in bypass or when engaged. Is the wiring off here? I thought everything was where it should be.
Sound sample from test board: 




Pics from enclosure:


----------



## carlinb17 (Feb 11, 2022)

Have you checked your continuity with your footswitch? you may have a solder bridge under the board, you should not get continuity between any of the lugs.


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 11, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Have you checked your continuity with your footswitch? you may have a solder bridge under the board, you should not get continuity between any of the lugs.


I did. There was no solder bridge, but I had never used that ribbon before, so I changed it out. I also changed out the stereo jack for a mono. Now I'm getting sound in bypass, but still nothing active. So confused because it sounded great on the protoboard.

Here's an updated image: 



online image hoster


----------



## carlinb17 (Feb 11, 2022)

Is the tip part of the jacks touching the enclosure when you put a cable in? It sounds like a grounding issue


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 11, 2022)

I put electrical tape under the jacks in case that was it, then that cut the sound in bypass too. So it has to be issues with the jacks because I get no sound at all, then sound in bypass, then nothing again.

I'll pull the wires and resolder everything again tomorrow morning


----------



## carlinb17 (Feb 12, 2022)

how did you make out?


----------



## ADAOCE (Feb 12, 2022)

You had the stereo Jack wired wrong but now that you switched to mono I’m not sure what the issue is but at least you fixed that


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 12, 2022)

Getting sound in bypass, nothing on accrued. I've resoldered the jacks.

As you can see from the first post, it worked beautifully on the proto board. So maybe I need to redo the footswitch connection now.

I'm at a complete loss


----------



## carlinb17 (Feb 12, 2022)

allsmoke said:


> Getting sound in bypass, nothing on accrued. I've resoldered the jacks.
> 
> As you can see from the first post, it worked beautifully on the proto board. So maybe I need to redo the footswitch connection now.
> 
> I'm at a complete loss


you can check your connections on the footswitch to ensure you don’t have a bridge under the board. There should be continuity between 1,2 and 7,8 when you cycle the switch you should get continuity between 2,3 and 8,9.  Also no continuity between lugs (1,4) (2,5) (3,6)(4,7)(5,8(6,9)


----------



## Svenson007 (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m probably not experienced enough to be offering advise. But I had a similar issue, and it turns out I blew my Zener diode because my power supply was a little over voltage. It’s extremely sensitive it seems.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2022)

allsmoke said:


> Getting sound in bypass, nothing on accrued. I've resoldered the jacks.
> 
> As you can see from the first post, it worked beautifully on the proto board. So maybe I need to redo the footswitch connection now.
> 
> I'm at a complete loss


What Voltage are you getting at the 3 Coloured Circles???:


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What Voltage are you getting at the 3 Coloured Circles???:
> 
> View attachment 23048



So, with the pedal plugged in, and testing voltage with direct current, I'm getting 9v on the 1044 (blue, left), 16 on the TL072 in the center (red) and 9 on the TL072 with blue circled in the bottom right.

To answer carlinB17, I'm getting continuity in all the legs you mention, and no connection where there shouldn't be, so I don't have a solder bridge under.


----------



## fig (Feb 14, 2022)

You _could_ attach a wire from the out jack tip and use as an audio probe to check along the audio path....I'd start with the foot switch pads and go from there.


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 14, 2022)

If I want to wire a new 3pdt without the little kliche switch board that comes with the pedal, which lugs to to which hole in the main board?


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2022)

This is the Mini, but it's the same idea.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2022)

allsmoke said:


> If I want to wire a new 3pdt without the little kliche switch board that comes with the pedal, which lugs to to which hole in the main board?


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 14, 2022)

Rewired the footswitch without the mini-board and it works perfectly. Thank you all for your help. I knew it had to either be the jacks or switch because it worked on the proto-board. This pedal sounds awesome!!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2022)

allsmoke said:


> Rewired the footswitch without the mini-board and it works perfectly. Thank you all for your help. I knew it had to either be the jacks or switch because it worked on the proto-board. This pedal sounds awesome!!


What I want to know is which diagram did you follow, Him or Me???


----------



## allsmoke (Feb 14, 2022)

I used the diagram posted for the Mini, both would have worked, but I'm a visual learner so I went with the one with the pics of the wires!!!

Thank you all again, here's a quick demo. I'm a hockey fan (Washington Capitals fan) so had to make my Ovi-Drive


----------

